# Spiele aus UK importieren problemlos?



## cuthbert (9. Februar 2011)

Da ich mittlerweile am Verzweifeln bin wegen der deutschen Preise für viele Spiele, werde ich in Zukunft meiner Softwarekost wohl aus dem nahen Ausland beziehen. Dazu hätte ich aber noch ein paar Fragen.

Zollbeschränkungen dürfte es innerhalb der EU ja keine geben, oder? Kann es dennoch Probleme bei der Einfuhr nach Deutschland geben?

Wie ist das mit Titeln, die hierzulande erst ab 18 freigegeben oder gar indiziert sind? Im deutschen Amazon kann man diese ja nur gegen die teurere Lieferung mit Altersverifikation bestellen. Ist das bei Bestellungen aus England egal?


Gründe dafür gibt es genug, hier mal ein paar Beispiele:

Just Cause 2:
Deutschland 20€ (gestern warens sogar noch 50€!)
England umgerechnet 9,37€

Risen:
Deutschland 26€
England umgerechnet 16,66€

Test Drive Unlimited 2
Deutschland 45€
England umgerechnet 28,14€

In anderen Läden wie z.B. Cheap DVDs, Blu-ray, Games - Free UK delivery | TheHut.com lassen sich teilweise nochmal einige Cent oder Euro sparen.

Also egal ob das Spiel brandneu ist oder schon etwas älter und damit günstiger, man spart fast immer und das nicht zu knapp. Selbst wenn der Versand noch dazu kommt (für ein einzelnes Spiel immerhin knapp 6€), spart man meist immer noch und zusätzlich gibts dort keine geschnittenen Versionen, oder? (Ok bei den Beispielen, die ich genannt habe eh nicht)


----------



## broesel88 (10. Februar 2011)

Habe mir schon mehrere UK-Imports geholt, alle ohne Probleme.
Allerdings direkt von Amazon.de . Ist halt minimal teurer.
Hier mal n Beispiel: Just Cause 2 für 10,55€ (+ Versand /18 dann halt noch)
Ist aber immer noch deutlich unter dem regulären Preis in D


----------



## cuthbert (10. Februar 2011)

Ich denke bei mehreren Spielen lohnt es sich eher, weil dann die Transportkosten sinken, aber bei einem Spiel, ist es wohl wirklich sinnvoller, das hier in DE zu bestellen.

Ich versteh auch nicht ganz, warum die selbst im deutschen Amazon so unterschiedliche Preise haben. Wer holt denn dann noch die deutsche Version?


----------



## Master-Thomas (10. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich, incl. Versand, nen paar Euro sparen kann tu ich das und bestell in UK bei einen Versender der laut Preisvergleich auch ne gute Bewertung hat, hab bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht auch die Versanddeuer war meist nur unwesendlich länger als in Deutschland, und wenn man dann noch die uncutversion kriegt und der deutschen Bevormundung entgeht bringt es noch Spaß.
Gruß Tom


----------



## Westfale_09 (10. Februar 2011)

@ Master Thomas

Denk dran. Der Zoll kann es aus der UK / USA einziehen und konvestieren. Dann haste nix davon und ggf. ne Anzeige am Hals. Innerhalb der EU gibt es auch ein paar Sachen. Zum Beispiel war Wolfenstein 2 nen heißes Thema damals. Amazon und Saturn hatten es kurze Zeit verkauft. Dann kam, welch Wunder, eine Beschwerde von der Regierung, dass wohlmöglich ein Hakenkreuz zu deuten ist. (Man hat es nicht gesehen)

Und danach wollten es alle aus Östrreich holen oder woanders. Da es dann aber rechtswidrig ist, begeht man theoretisch ne Straftat. Es kommt wie gesagt drauf an, was du holst. Bei TU 2 seh ich keine Probleme nur bei den üblen Uncut versionen , welche in Deutschland gesperrt sind solltest du aufpassen.


----------



## Heng (10. Februar 2011)

Bestelle Filme/Spiele schon seit längerem aus UK, auch 18er Titel.
Da braucht man keine 5€ Altersnachweisgebür bezahlen. Da ich meistens dann mehrere Sachen auf einmal bestelle 10 Filme oder so, lohnt sich das richtig.

Habe aber gehört das man mittlerweile keine 18er Titel mehr aus UK bestellen kann. 

Das letzte was ich bestellt habe war Fallout NV.
Kurz danach kam diese Meldung, das es nicht mehr gehen würde, vielleicht kann das hier jemand bestätigen.


----------



## cuthbert (10. Februar 2011)

Hm, wenn man keine USK 18 Spiele importieren könnte, wäre schon blöd. Klar bei beschlagnahmten Spielen verstehe ich das, aber indizierte dürfen ja auch in DE noch verkauft werden (halt nur nicht beworben) und USK 18 wär ja nicht mal indiziert.

Würde mich auch sehr interessieren, obs da irgend ne komische Bestimmung gibt. Ich weiß nur, dass ein Kumpel von mir vor nem Jahr oder so CoD MW 2 in UK bestellt hat und da wars kein Problem.


----------



## blaidd (10. Februar 2011)

Ich kaufe eigentlich immer UK-Importe... erstens ist es gegebenenfalls Uncut, zweiten meistens deutlich günstiger und vor allen anderen Dingen auf jeden Fall in Englisch. Deutsche Syncros sind bis auf einige wenige Ausnahmen echt zum weglaufen... 
Die deutsche Version ist aber ab und ab auch auf der Disk.

Wieso sollte es nicht mehr möglich sein, ab-18-Spiele zu importieren? Dann müßte es sich ja um etwas illegales handeln. Außerdem haben die doch auch ein anderes System.  Probleme könnte man höchstens mit Weltkriegsshootern etc. bekommem... Aber das juckt den Verkäufer überhaupt nicht. Und wenn man nicht ständig bei sich zu Hause Razzia hat...
Weiterhin kein Problem soweit ich weiß. Wieso auch?

@Westfale_09:
England gehört zur EU. Da gibt's keinen Zoll. Zoll ist höchstens ein Problem, wenn man seine Spiele aus den USA kommen läßt. Aber selbst da müssen sie das Päckchen erstmal aufmachen und dann muß man halt Zollgebüren zahlen, ist auch nicht sooo wild. Hab vor ein paar Jahren öfter da mal was gekauft (wegen dem günstigen Dollarkurs ca. 1,60$ zu 1€) und von Freunden schicken lassen, einmal (von vielleicht zehn Mal) hat der Zoll es aufgemacht und sein Bändchen drumgewickelt, zahlen mußte ich trotzdem nichts...
Jeans lasse ich mir immer noch von da kommen... Da kostet die gleiche 50€ weniger.


----------



## Heng (10. Februar 2011)

Ich meine auch nur 18er Titel.

Amazon UK: Diverse ab 18-Titel nicht mehr bestellbar | GamersGlobal
Schutz unterlaufen: Amazon UK versendet jugendgefährdende Filme - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt


----------



## blaidd (10. Februar 2011)

@Heng:
Zumindest in Call of Duty - Black Ops gibt's Hakenkreuze... 

Ach so.. weil's momentan keine Altersprüfung gibt. Naja, das gilt ja nur für Amazon exklusive Marketplace.

Okay, dann verkauft Amazon eben keine 18-Titel mehr direkt. Kauf sie auf dem Marketplace oder eben woanders. Dann gibt's demnächst eben eine Altersprüfung.
Aber es ist kein neues obskures Gesetz oder so was...


----------



## eVoX (13. Februar 2011)

Ich denke es ist weiterhin kein Problem 18er Titel über Amazon Uk zu erwerben, bei CoD BO und MoH waren nicht direkt die Hakenkreuze das Problem sondern Steam, es muss dort aktiviert werden.


----------

